# Where's The Ice



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

Anyone know of any lakes that are frozen besides scofield? I have some x-mas vacation coming up and want to hit the hard deck.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

gmanhunter said:


> Anyone know of any lakes that are frozen besides scofield? I have some x-mas vacation coming up and want to hit the hard deck.


Pray for a cold front! I don't know of any that are frozen, but I've only been down in the valleys.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Last week Strawberry was all open water. Don't know if it's been cold enough to freeze much up there. 

All the Fairview lakes are frozen. Mammoth, Cleveland, with ice starting on Electric (at least from what I've heard). 

It sucks because I have some ice gear to do reviews for this winter, and I can't go play with the new gear cause there's no ice!!!!!!!!


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

A friend of mine told me he drove by strawberry saturday, and that there was ice forming in the bays. With the way the wind blows up there, who know how long that will last.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

spencerD said:


> Last week Strawberry was all open water. Don't know if it's been cold enough to freeze much up there.
> 
> All the Fairview lakes are frozen. Mammoth, Cleveland, with ice starting on Electric (at least from what I've heard).
> 
> It sucks because I have some ice gear to do reviews for this winter, and I can't go play with the new gear cause there's no ice!!!!!!!!


Indeed they are all frozen but Electric is not safe yet, we were up there last week cutting our tree. Hit me up when you want to go after some tigers through the ice at that one place, I don't have any ice gear but can provide Elk burgers for lunch.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

gmanhunter said:


> A friend of mine told me he drove by strawberry saturday, and that there was ice forming in the bays. With the way the wind blows up there, who know how long that will last.


This was on Saturday http://utahwildlife.net/forum/7-fishing-trip-reports/104450-strawberry-century-mark-12-10-14-a.html


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

gmanhunter said:


> Anyone know of any lakes that are frozen besides scofield? I have some x-mas vacation coming up and want to hit the hard deck.


Mammoth kicked out some nice frankenfish (tigers) for me today and last week. Scofield isn't your only choice but reports I've heard from there would indicate action is pretty good for small cutts. Go hit that hard deck!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Access Mammoth through Fairview Canyon? 31 is open? Never been up there in the winter.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Packout said:


> Access Mammoth through Fairview Canyon? 31 is open? Never been up there in the winter.


Sure can.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Catherder said:


> Mammoth kicked out some nice frankenfish (tigers) for me today and last week. Scofield isn't your only choice but reports I've heard from there would indicate action is pretty good for small cutts. Go hit that hard deck!


Any size to them? I need to get up there this winter.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Almost all of them are between 14 and 18 inches long.

The roads were fine today up Fairview canyon.


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

Electric had some ice on the north end a couple weeks ago. I fished it Thanksgiving morning. Access is difficult.


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

Friend of mine drove past Strawberry yesterday (Wed.) and still only has a bit of ice in the bays.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I know this is down south but as of the 16th Navajo still has some areas of open water and it is usually one of the first to freeze in Southern Utah.


----------

